# Trying to build a server

## -davros-

Setting up gentoo for the first time as my slackware server crapped out on me. 

Questions.....

Do I follow the "Homemade Router" at time of install? If so when when I try to edit the kernel I get permission denied.

If the home made route guide it says..... go into your kernel and add support for the correct drivers. Ok but I seem to not be able to get in or I just fail at life and can't figure it out.

Also will I be able to run httpd/apache web and file serving

Right now, my install of gentoo is stopped at the setting up the network ping test worked. Should I carry on and set up disks and then worry about the dchpd nat ipmasq etc.... 

Im installing on a 64bitserver dual core server

Any help is appreciated

Thx

----------

## NeddySeagoon

-davros-,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Follow the Gentoo Handbook to begin.  Add the other features you need later.

You will find you can follow the home router guild much more easily once you have a firm grip of the way gentoo works.

The install will provide that.

Post here with any problems.

You will be able to run any package you want on your server - including all those you mention.

----------

## -davros-

Thx ...

Ok then on with the initial setup

----------

